# Pork Chops



## Greg Rempe (May 29, 2005)

Grilled up a pair of inch and a quarter bone in chops tonight for dinner.  I don't know if I have ever done chops on the grill before.  Usually it's tenderloins or butts on the smoker or ribs.

I used Nick P's brine solution, which can be found in the brines section, and then rubbed them with Fatz PigPowder.  Grilled over direct medium heat for what was supposed to be 8 minuets total flipping once half way.  I had a small timer malfunction and ended up going about 7 minuets on the flip.

It was really good and still half juicy but would have been more tender and juicy if the timer wouldn't have screwed me! #-o   I will try these again soon...it was very tasty


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2005)

Put some of Rev's sauce on them when you do some more.  Cooking direct I would wait until they are almost done.  Cooking indirect you can start out with sauce on them, adding more when you flip or peek.


----------



## Shawn White (May 30, 2005)

I really like boneless loin chops for grilling. If you don't overcook them they can be oh so tender and juicy and you don't have to worry about the meat next to the bone being red. I don't worry about them if they are just a tad pink in the middle. I bet brined would be even better.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (May 31, 2005)

Hey Chris- one sidenote when using Rev. Marvin's on chops, chicken, etc.,... you don't need to wait until the last minute to apply. There's NO added sugar in our sauce. The only sugar that's in it is whatever is in the ketchup. Restaurants around here like using it because they don't have to constantly monitor it for scorching.


----------



## Finney (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info Rev, but I don't wait until the last minute... just until a little later in the cook if cooking direct.  
Also, I like thick chops so a lot of the time is indirect.  So the sauce is already on when it hits the grill.

Rempe likes to burn things so I was edging his bet.  :!:


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Finney- I think my statement may have come across wrong. I was just trying to point out that our sauce differs from most of the others because of the low sugar content. Certainly wasn't challeging your cooking ability. Think you (and the rest of this board) know your way around a grill by now. lol


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> Certainly wasn't challeging your cooking ability. Think you (and the rest of this board) know your way around a grill by now. lol


I know my way AROUND it... just not sure what to do ON it.  #-o  LOL :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2005)

That sound great Raine.
I'm copying that to the old recipe file.  :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks.  :!:


----------

